# Tetra Active Plant purchased.



## newscaper (3 Dec 2018)

Firstly my thanks to all for the assistance. 

I’ve had an aquarium for around 5-6 years but only recently moved toward planted and scaped. 

Trying my best to avoid newbie errors and need pointing in the right direction 

So I’m changing my substrate (see previous post) and have chosen Tetra Active Plant for a couple of reasons. 

Firstly it gets some decent reviews and is mentioned on here favourably a couple of times. 

Secondly it seems to promise a lot in terms of the right natural colour and being geared to delivering a decent amount of nutrients to the plants. 

Thirdly it’s within my budget. £21 12L. 

Now my question is what to use under it and will it need to be capped off on top? 

I’m thinking alfagrog on the bottom with tetra active on top? 

Alfagrog to build some height and tetra to plant in. 

Having never used Tetra Active Plant does anyone have experience and will it be ok on its own on top? I don’t want to go to all the trouble of replacing the substrate to find muddy water or any other negative effects? 

Sorry for all the questions and my ignorance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (4 Dec 2018)

I’ve no access to this particular product but looking at Tetra website

Tetra Complete Substrate is the nutrient rich layer which is used underneath (comparable to Tropica Growth Substrate, Sera Floredepot etc)
https://www.tetra.net/de/en/produkte/tetra-completesubstrate

Tetra Actice Substrate is a “top” layer (comparable to Seachem Flourite and other baked clay substrates)
https://www.tetra.net/de/en/produkte/tetra-activesubstrate


So if you want an enriched substrate - similar to what Aquarium Soils such as ADA or Tropica - you need to use both layers

As long as you like the colour and texture, give it a go

If you want a compact dense carpet (plant), that’s much more easily attained with the Aquarium Soils - it’s also important to use a top layer of Powder Soil


----------

